# Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März







*Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby​* So lautet der Titel einer Veröffentlichung der MOZ um das Verbot von Verbrennungsmotoren auf der Müggelspree:
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1554676

Ausnahmegenehmigungen für kleine Verbrennungsaussenborder, wie ihn auch viele Angler hätten, würde es nicht mehr wie bisher geben.

Neue E-Motoren wären für viele gerade der älteren Angler zu teuer, im Ernstfall zurückrudern zu müssen mangels Reichweite, sei gerade Älteren nicht zu zumuten.

Diverse Angler hätten auch bereits Widerspruch eingelegt, mangels Erfolgsaussichten aber auf eine Klage verzichtet.

------------------------------------​
Man kann sicher darüber streiten, ob man wirklich Verbrenner da braucht.

Es gibt sicher gute E-Motoren mit der nötigen Kraft. 

Gerade weil es sicher genügend auch gute Argumente gegen Verbrenner geben würde, ist das, was die Leiterin des Kreis-Umweltamtes,  Annerose Trippens, vorbringt, mehr als einfach nur lächerlich und soll daher wohl Anglern grundsätzlich erst mal das Leben schwerer machen:
_ Niedrige Wasserstände im Sommer, viel Kraut und die Einstufung als Flora-Fauna-Habitat hätten nun dazu geführt, dass Verbrennungsmotoren verbannt wurden. "Die Motoren wirbeln den Schlamm auf und verfangen sich im Kraut", erklärt Annerose Trippens. Ihrer Kenntnis nach seien die Elektro-Motoren aber heute so stark, dass sie die Strömung problemlos schaffen.
_

Das Argument gegen Verbrenner ist hier also das aufwirbeln des Schlammes *durch die Schraube sowie da verfangen von Kraut in der selben...*

Dass die Dame dann zusätzlich noch sagt, dass ja nun die E-Motoren heute so stark wären, dass sie auch die Strömung meistern würden, macht das noch absurder:
*Auch E-Motoren sind mit Schrauben ausgerüstet!!!!!*

*Diesbezüglich gibt es  also KEINERLEI Unterschied zwischen Verbrenneraussenbordern und E-Aussenbordern.*

So bleibt einmal mehr der fade Geschmack, dass es hier ohne vernünftige Argumentation (die man sicher finden könnte) von Behördenseite einfach mal pauschal gegen Angler gehen soll und dazu jedes noch so absurde Argument herhalten muss.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Bei mancher Argumentation denke ich, Behörden wollen erst mal grundsätzlich verbieten, bevor sie überhaupt anfangen, zu denken...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mancher Argumentation denke ich, Behörden wollen erst mal grundsätzlich verbieten, bevor sie überhaupt anfangen, zu denken...



Wenn Behörden Dieselfahrzeuge in Innenstädten mit der Begründung Feinstaub verbieten, obwohl Benziner nachweislich mehr Feinstaub emittieren als Diesel, dürfen andere Behörden auch behaupten, dass E-Außenborder weniger Schlamm aufwirbeln als Verbrennungs-Außenborder. Die Truppe ist wenigstens konsequent wissensbefreit unterwegs.  |rolleyes


----------



## flor61 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Und warum seit ihr jetzt gegen E-Motoren, egal mit welcher Begründung?

Ich denke, die Begründung kann kritisiert werden aber doch nicht das Verbot von Verbrennern. Die sind zu laut, haben mehr bum-bum, die stinken, sind ein Risiko für unsere Fische bei Leckagen und am Ende werden die noch geklaut.

Also, ich will mir keinen Verbrenner leisten und unser E-Motor hängt in der Garage incl. Akku. Und das Preisargument, von wegen E ist teuer und den kann sich der kleine Mann nicht leisten, ist Quatsch. Hier geht es wieder mal um Lobby.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



flor61 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Begründung kann kritisiert werden aber doch nicht das Verbot von Verbrennern.



Scheinbar haste nicht richtig gelesen, *denn genau das hab ich ja geschrieben*:
Es gibt genug auch gute Argumente gegen Verbrenner, *dass eine so hirnrissige Argumentation seitens der Behörde schlicht nur zeigt, wie unfähig und verbotsgeil die sind.*

Die machen sich nicht mal mehr ansatzweise die Mühe, Verbote wenigstens vernünftig (was hier SICHER möglich wäre) zu begründen.

Und das ist mehr als nur ein bisschen bedenklich, so eine Verbotskultur ohne sinnvolle Begründung..

Das ist der "Marsch durch die Instanzen", den die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihr parlamentarischer Arm, die Grünen geschafft haben:
Die sitzen von unten nach oben in allen Behörden, und erst mal alles verbieten, egal mit welcher Begründung, scheint da das erste Ziel zu sein, und die fühlen sich so sicher, dass selbst solche haarsträubenden Argumentationen für die kein Problem sind - Hauptsache verboten, man schützt ja irgendwie irgendwas!!!.....

Wie sonst soll man solche abstrusen Argumente seitens einer Behörde denn sonst verstehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



zander67 schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber darum, dass die Begründung an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.
> 
> VG


#6#6#6
DANKE!!
Verstanden!


----------



## Wegberger (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Hallo,

ich möchte an sich hier etwas differenzieren:

Umweltschutz muss nicht zwangsläufig gegen Naturnutzung kollidieren.

Schlimm wird es nur wenn die *ÖIMP`s *zuschlagen - diese Menschen gibt es in vielen Gruppierungen, Verbänden, Verwaltungen und Politik. Manche Gruppierungen sind sogar reine *ÖIMP *Vereinigungen.

Was bedeutet *ÖIMP*:*
*

*Ö*kologisch verblendet
*I*deologisch verbohrt
*M*enschen verachtend
*P*olitisch am Sinn vorbei
Diese ÖMIP`s habe sich eine perfide Logik ausgedacht, der Mehrheit ein schlechtes Gewissen zu suggerieren um sich persönlich zu vermeindlichen Bessermenschen zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

ÖMIP gefällt mir - muss ich mir merken..
;-)))


----------



## daci7 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Das sind halt Behörden ... die Leute die nachher vor der Presse stehen und versuchen zu erklären was gerade passiert sind ja Gott sei Dank nicht die gleichen, die hinter den Kulissen ihre Arbeit machen.
So kommen halt solche abstrusen Begründungen zustande - jedenfalls ist das die optimistische Sicht auf die Dinge.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Die Begründung an sich hinkt gewaltig, weil es nur darum geht den lauteren Verbrennungsmotor mit mehr unmittelbaren Umweltrisko zu verbieten. 
Da diese aber im Betrieb sicher sind, zugelassen und daher "Belästigungen" für die Allgemeinheit hinnehmbar sind, geht die Verwirklichung dieses ideologischen Zieles rechtlich nicht über diese Verbotsschiene. 

Daher werden auf anderem Gebiet Scheinargumente herbeigesucht und um das Verbot nun angemessen zu begründen regelrecht in aufhebender Weise eine Alternative aufgezeigt, die die selben Problematiken aufweist, die für das Verbot herhalten müssen!

Da wird aus politischer Sicht und Selbstdarstellung eine bevormundende Massnahme getroffen, um aus ideologischen Gründen den E-Motor durchzudrücken. Nicht, dass das nicht eh schon der Weg sein wird, der früher oder später den Benziner verdrängen wird, die Argumentation ist scheinheilig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



daci7 schrieb:


> So kommen halt solche abstrusen Begründungen zustande - jedenfalls ist das die optimistische Sicht auf die Dinge.
> |kopfkrat


Samstag morgen schon am Trinken?


----------



## daci7 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Samstag morgen schon am Trinken?


 
... noch ein wenig benommen vom Vortag ;P
Ich weiger mich einfach zu glauben, dass Leute mit dem Beitritt in sog. Behörden ihr Denken komplett einstellen. Und da ich aus anderen Behörden einige Abläufe kennen gelernt habe kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wie solche krummen Aussagen zustande kommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... noch ein wenig benommen vom Vortag ;P
> Ich weiger mich einfach zu glauben, dass Leute mit dem Beitritt in sog. Behörden ihr Denken komplett einstellen.


Falscher Ansatz  - um in solche Behörden zu kommen, musste das vorher schon eingestellt haben...
:g:g:g


----------



## Wegberger (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Hallo,



> Ich weiger mich einfach zu glauben, dass Leute mit dem Beitritt in sog. Behörden ihr Denken komplett einstellen.


Ich denke auch nicht, das das der Fall ist ..... sondern hier einfach der Weg des geringsten Aufwandes gewählt wird. Von ÖIMP Vereinigungen genervt oder gehirngewaschen, den Vorgang endlich vom Tisch haben zu wollen ..... kann man dem alles schluckenden deutschen Angel-Michel sowas reindrücken. Und schon herrscht wieder Ruhe in der Amtstube.


----------



## gründler (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Einmal im Jahr ist bei uns big Party am Meer mit Megafeuerwerk und tausenden Booten die alle geschmückt sind.

Seit gut 40J. durfte man an diesem tag mit benziner fahren wenn man am Bootsumzug teilnimmt usw.

Seit letzten Jahr aus Umweltgründen und Lärm und co. verboten.Es gibt zwar Ausnahmegenehmigungen,die gelten aber nur für Leute die eh schon eine Jahresausnahme haben.Ich besitze auch eine Ausnahme, nutze sie aber an diesem tag nicht um keinen unnützen Unmut unter Kollegen zu verbreiten.

Wer dahinter steckt brauch ich nicht erwähnen er fängt mit N an.

Ansonsten ist ganzjährig nur E-Motor erlaubt und der einzige tag im Jahr wo die Leute mal für 3-4 Std nen benziner fahren durften,ist nun auch dicht geregelt.....


#h


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Ein klein bisschen OT.

Gibt es schon Technik. Überlegungen, dass man motoren entwickelt die elktr. Angetrieben werden aber durch einen Generator gespeist werden?
So funktioniert es bereits bei großen Fähren neuerer Bauart.
Oder ist meine Idee hier kompletter blödsinn?

Ende ot


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Wenn man sich klar macht,  dass der E-Bootsmotor genau wie auch das von der Regierung propagierte E-Auto, auf einem unverschämten Lügenkonstrukt aufbaut und Umweltverträglichkeit nur vorgaukeln soll.
Verbrannt wird immer noch, nur an anderer Stelle, entweder Kohle,, Öl, oder Gas, nämlich in Kraftwerken und dies immer noch zu knapp 50%, der Rest ist Atomkraft und nur zu ca.20% sogenannte erneuerbare Energie.
Wobei bei der erneuerbaren Energie auch nur ein kleiner Teil Sonnenenergie ist, der größere Anteil sind Vogel- und Fischschredder.
Aber der Strom kommt doch aus der Steckdose?
Fakt ist, wir werden verarscht, von unseren gewählten Entscheidungsträgern!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Abgesehen davon kann ein Verbrenner ja je nach Gewässer, Strömung, Wind usw. auch ein ganz entscheidender Sicherheitsfaktor sein (sofern er genug Power hat, natürlich).

Oder gibt es inzwischen E-Außenborder, die es auf umgerechnet 50, 100 oder mehr PS bringen?

Was wäre denn überhaupt so der stärkste erhältliche E-Außenborder bzw. wieviel Leistung bringt dieser dann umgerechnet? Und was kostet der? Und wie heftig müssen die Batterien sein, damit der so lange durchhält wie ein Verbrenner?

Wenn ich mir z. B. die Strömung vom Rhein so angucke, wöllt ich da drauf nicht rumelektrifizieren - ich schätze mal, das wäre glatter Selbstmord.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mancher Argumentation denke ich, Behörden wollen erst mal grundsätzlich verbieten, bevor sie überhaupt anfangen, zu denken...



Thomas, das Denken wurde als erstes verboten....


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



> Was wäre denn überhaupt so der stärkste erhältliche E-Außenborder bzw. wieviel Leistung bringt dieser dann umgerechnet? Und was kostet der? Und wie heftig müssen die Batterien sein, damit der so lange durchhält wie ein Verbrenner?



@PirschHirsch
Es gibt ja mittlerweile nicht mehr nur 12v sondern auch 24v und 48v Elektromotoren. 

Schlageter hat die Dinger schon mal auf der Ostsee ausprobiert:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIOjW5yo2A8 

Der stärkere davon (Cruise 4) bringts auf umgerechnet ca. 8 PS. 

Mittlerweile gibts von Torqueedo auch die Deep Blue Serie für den gewerblichen Einsatz, das Modell 80 bringts auf satte 66kw also 80Ps und läuft mit einer Spannung von 345!!V. 
Der Motor kostet gut 20.000€ (ohne Akku).
Der Akku dazu wiegt 150kg und kostet schlanke 15.000€  



> Wenn ich mir z. B. die Strömung vom Rhein so angucke, wöllt ich da drauf nicht rumelektrifizieren - ich schätze mal, das wäre glatter Selbstmord.



Ich habe an meinem kleinen Schlauchi einen kleinen E-Motor. An lauen Sommerabenden auf dem Baggersee eine prima Sache. Sobald Strömung oder Wind hinzukommen merkt man die Grenzen dann recht schnell. Auch auf Flüssen habe ich ihn schonmal ausprobiert. Ergebnis: mit dem kleinen E-Motor ist nur maximal das möglich, was ich auch durch rudern schaffe.


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem kleinen Schlauchi einen kleinen E-Motor. An lauen Sommerabenden auf dem Baggersee eine prima Sache. Sobald Strömung oder Wind hinzukommen merkt man die Grenzen dann recht schnell. Auch auf Flüssen habe ich ihn schonmal ausprobiert. Ergebnis: mit dem kleinen E-Motor ist nur maximal das möglich, was ich auch durch rudern schaffe.


jo, kann ich nur zustimmen, e-motoren, zumindest bezahlbare, kommen verdammt schnell an ihre grenzen.
für stillwasser und bei moderaten windstärken, bis max. 4/5bft. sind 
sie schon durchaus brauchbar.
alles was darüber geht eher nicht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

@Franz:

Heftig. Da wünsche ich allen Bootsbesitzern, dass sie nicht irgendwann zum E-Umstieg gezwungen werden.

Andernfalls würden die dann wohl in den allermeisten Fällen buchstäblich ausgebootet per Unbezahlbarkeit (sofern sie keinen Goldesel im Stall haben).

Und maximale 8 PS bei der "Normalvariante" sind ja nu powermäßig nicht gerade viel. Zudem wird bereits das 8-PS-Teil wohl auch nicht gerade günstig sein, wenn das in dem Leistungsbereich offenbar state-of-the-art bedeutet.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Ripower 144 hat 200 PS gibt es auch noch stärker.


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

umweltschutz ist erst mal umweltschutz und xtrem nötig.

deshalb find ich den trööt-titel ziemlich daneben und hat für mich schon den neumodischen fake-news-charakter.

sicher ist die argumentation der dame mehr als schildbürgerlich oder auch einfach nur dumm oder sogar interessengesteuert, auf jeden fall mehr als kritikwürdig.

aber bloß weil solche sowas ablassen, müssen wir jetzt nicht auf umweltschutz herumtrumpeln.

neuen titel bitte, bezogen auf die maßnahmen der dame.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Jose schrieb:


> umweltschutz ist erst mal umweltschutz und xtrem nötig.
> 
> deshalb find ich den trööt-titel ziemlich daneben und hat für mich schon den neumodischen fake-news-charakter.
> 
> ...



nicht immer deiner Meinung ,
aber diesmal #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Der Titel ist nun mal der Titel des Artikels der MOZ; der zu Grunde liegt.
Im ersten Satz bereits so geschrieben und dargestellt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So lautet der Titel einer Veröffentlichung der MOZ um das Verbot von Verbrennungsmotoren auf der Müggelspree:
> http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1554676



Beschwert euch also bei denen..

Wir arbeiten weiter auch für die Leute, die mehr als nur Überschriften lesen..


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Titel ist nun mal der Titel des Artikels der MOZ; der zu Grunde liegt.
> Im ersten Satz bereits so geschrieben und dargestellt:
> 
> 
> ...



Unkritisch selektives übernehmen ist die Hochkunst des manipulativen Journalismus

...
wenn es dementsprechend selbst kommentiert wird
...
diesem Vorwurf willst du dich doch nicht aussetzen ... #h


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Wir arbeiten weiter auch für die Leute, die mehr als nur Überschriften lesen..



danke, liebchen.

für alle arbeiten wär eventuell etwas mehr...
ex oriente ist eben nicht immer lux :m



aber zu dem eigentlichen ärgernis:
die betroffenen vereine bemängeln, dass die verordnung, weil die befolgung arg teuer, um die 2000€, und daher vor allem ältere angler aus diversen gründen ans ufer verbannt werden.
ich denke, das sehen die vereine richtig.

über verbotszonen bzw. befahrverbote bei z.b. niedrigem wasserstand gibt der artikel leider nichts her.
vielleicht gibt es die - und wurden nicht unüblich nonchalant verletzt, will da mal in den raum stellen, dass diese krude begründete verordnung möglicherweise ein cleverer zug der dame ist, undisziplinierte angler zu disziplinieren.

ist ja nichts außergewöhnliches, dass unsere "fußfesseln" reaktion auf anglerisches fehlverhalten sind.

mehr info wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Kurze Recherche:


Seit 1994 sind Motorboote auf der Müggelspree verboten.
Der Fluss ist seit 1994 als nichtschiffbares Landesgewässer eingestuft.
Die Müggelspree ist ein Flora-Fauna-Habitat-Gebiet mit besonderem Schutzcharakter.
Motorboote haben dafür ein zu hohen Wellenschlag am Ufer.
Es gab aber dennoch wenige Ausnahmen für (auflagenerfüllende) Motorboote für einen sehr kleinen engen Kreis wie ortsansässigen Angler.
Es wurde wurde in den Jahren später bereits auf das kommende ausnahmslose Verbot von Verbrennungsmotoren hingewiesen und Ausnahmen für E-Motoren in Aussicht gestellt.
Angler haben auf die geringe Stärke der E-Motoren hingwiesen, seit 8 Jahren; nun aber wird das "grundsätzliche Verbot" umgesetzt, Ausnahmen für E-Motoren, die inzwischen als stark genung gelten,  einem kleinem Kreis wie Anglern zugestanden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Jose schrieb:


> umweltschutz ist erst mal umweltschutz und xtrem nötig.
> 
> deshalb find ich den trööt-titel ziemlich daneben und hat für mich schon den neumodischen fake-news-charakter.



Das Problem sind die Auswüchse des Umweltschutzes. Da wird insbesondere in Deutschland derart viel Unfug getrieben, dass man vom Kopfschütteln ein Schleudertrauma bekommt.

Das Ganze fängt an mit der aberwitzigen Absenkung des Posphatgehalts in Fließgewässern, mit bekannten Folgewirkungen auf den Fischbestand. Augenmaß ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache. Dafür fordern kommunale Wortführer dann Fischzuchtanlagen im Bodensee. Herr, wirf Hirn vom Himmel!

Dann das Thema FFH- und Naturschutzgebiete mit drastischen Einschränkungen zur Bewirtschaftung. Und sich dann wundern, wenn die Anwohner nicht mitspielen. Siehe Steigerwald.

Abseits des Angelns muss man sich nur das Thema Dieselverbot in Innenstädten anschauen. Wegen der Feinstaubbelastung. Dummerweise liegen die Emissionswerte der Diesel unter denen der Benziner. Haben die Behörden halt NOX und Feinstaub durcheinandergebracht. Ist doch irgendwie alles das Gleiche. Soviel zum Thema Fake-News.


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die Auswüchse des Umweltschutzes...



sehe ich auch so.
deshalb alle und alles gegen auswüchse.

und umweltschutz: 
in meiner kindheit wurden atomtests durchgeführt (ok, nicht bemerkt) und auf dem nach phenol stinkenden rhein trieben meterhohe schaumbälle.

umweltschutz an sich ist nicht verkehrt, ebensowenig wie gewisse dinge unterm bett oder in der hand. insiderwitz!


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Hallo,



> Das Problem sind die Auswüchse des Umweltschutzes. Da wird insbesondere  in Deutschland derart viel Unfug getrieben, dass man vom Kopfschütteln  ein Schleudertrauma bekommt.



Allerdings ändert dies nichts. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass viele dieses Problem sehen aber niemand wirklich den Popo hoch kriegt.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Hallo,



> Das Problem sind die Auswüchse des Umweltschutzes.



Was als Auswuchs bezeichnet wird, beurteilen veschiedene Interessengruppen naturgemäß unterschiedlich.

Als Angler hat man da oft ne andere Sichtweise als die Bevölkerungsmehrheit.

@Naturliebhaber


> Dummerweise liegen die Emissionswerte der Diesel unter denen der Benziner.



Ist aber auch eine  pauschalierende , diskussionswürdige Aussage.

Betrifft ja eigentlich Benzin-Direkteinspritzer ohne Partikelfilter. Die emittieren mehr Feinstaub als viele Diesel mit Partikelfilter. 2018 soll der Partikelfilter oder 4-Wege-Kat für Ottomotoren Pflicht werden.

Wenn es um Fahrverbote geht, sollte aber natürlich nicht der Antrieb entscheidend sein, sondern was hinten rauskommt.

Ähnlich zweifelhat ist ja die Begründung für das Verbot der Benzin-Außenborder. Für Wellenschlag, Bodenverwirbelung, Pflanzenschäden etc.  spielt ja wohl die Geschwindigkeit, die Schraubenrotation etc. ne Rolle, nicht ob die Schraube jetzt elektrisch oder durch Verbrenner betrieben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

letztes Offtopic:
der meiste Feinstaub von Autos kommt von Reifen- und Bremsenabrieb und hat nix mit Treibstoff zu tun..
Offtopic aus

Ich bleib dabei:
Sobald in Bürokrateutonien irgend jemand "Schutz" hört oder liest, setzt umgehend weitgehend normale Wahrnehmung und Denken aus.

Bestes Beispiel ist hier die Chefin dieses Kreisamtes mit ihrer "denkwürdigen" Begründung....

Wenns dann noch gegen Gruppen ohne Lobby gehen kann wie bei den Anglern, ists natürlich umso beliebter (bei Behörden) und umso leichter...

Wo Verbände wie der AVN gegen Behörden klare Linie zeigen, sieht das gleich ganz anders aus. 

Dass es dann noch Leute gibt, die das versuchen mit "irgendwie müssen wir aber doch schützen" oder "die Mehrheit schützt aber doch so gerne" zu entschuldigen, was hier an Bockmist verzapft wird von der Behördenchefin, das wird in D auch kaum noch zu ändern sein..


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Die Begründung der Amts-Dame ist an Peinlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.
Da wohl die "Geschichte" des Verbots sich faktisch anders liest, muss man fast glauben, die Zeitung hat die Amts-Dame falsch wiedergeben, denn diese argumentative Inkompetenz ist einem Vebotsbescheid einer Behörde nicht zuzutrauen  .. oder doch?! #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> denn diese argumentative Inkompetenz ist einem Vebotsbescheid einer Behörde nicht zuzutrauen  .. oder doch?! #c


Seit überall Leute von NABU, BUND und Grünen sitzen (Staatssekretäre Baumann, Flasbarth, ehemals NABU-Chefs, heute Staatssekretäre in Berlin und Stuttgart) und NABU-Leute in Behörden (RP in BW) über Kormoranabschüsse enttscheiden dürfen:
Doch, das ist den Verbotsfetischisten nicht nur zuzutrauen..

Das ist sogar gezielte Taktik wie Strategie in meinen Augen:
Hauptsache Verbote, Argumentation (irgendwie, irgendwas schützen) findet sich dann schon irgendeine.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> letztes Offtopic:
> der meiste Feinstaub von Autos kommt von Reifen- und Bremsenabrieb und hat nix mit Treibstoff zu tun..
> Offtopic aus
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



			
				Thomas9904;4h636637 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit überall Leute von NABU, BUND und Grünen sitzen (Staatssekretäre Baumann, Flasbarth, ehemals NABU-Chefs, heute Staatssekretäre in Berlin und Stuttgart) und NABU-Leute in Behörden (RP in BW) über Kormoranabschüsse enttscheiden dürfen:
> Doch, das ist den Verbotsfetischisten nicht nur zuzutrauen..
> 
> Das ist sogar gezielte Taktik wie Strategie in meinen Augen.



da gebe ich dir Recht ... 

aber was diese Amts-Dame angeht, denke ich in keiner Weise daran, das sie ideologisch handelt. 
Hier geht es drum, dass sie ja sowieso anglerfreundlich seit jahrzenten Anglern Ausnahmegenehmigungen für Verbrennungsmotoren ausstellte, aber irgendwie wohl im Umsetzungsdruck und Rechtfertigungsdruck  steht ... 
man hätte ja behördlicherseits schon 1994 das ausnahmslose Verbot ausstellen können oder sogar müssen ...

ich denke, sie ist selbt nun in der peinlichen Lage handeln zu müssen und versucht das zu rechtfertigen bzw begründen  ... vll. ist ihr Mann oder sie selbst Angler und kann die Privilegien nicht mehr halten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Wenn sie nicht ideologisch handelte, stellt sich die Frage nach Staatsversagen, wenn solche augenscheinlich ungeeigneten Leute in solche Ämter kommen können - und das ist allgemeine Politik, die ich hier nicht einbringen kann, darf und will...


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

... naja, an sich wäre das in dem Gewässer, meiner Recherche nach, sehr einfach:
Ein Einzeiler würde genügen für ein Verbot, aber es muss ja hier nichts verboten werden, sondern eine zeitlich befristete Ausnahmegenehmigung läuft einfach ab.

Solche Amtsleiter müssen umsetzen, was Ihnen gesagt wird, ob sie das sachlich für gut halten oder nicht.
Warum die Amts-Dame das noch begründen will, was ja schon  begründet verboten ist ? Bringt sie nur in Peinlichkeiten ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

sag ich doch - sie kanns nicht..
so oder so ..


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Eigentlich ist es auch nur eine verspätete Anpassung an westdeutsche Verbotskultur wo Verbrennungsmotoren auf vielen Gewässern schon seit langem verboten sind!
Am Edersee war es Anfang der 70er, als die damals ausschließlich  verwendeten Zweitakter verboten wurden .
Berechtigte Begründung damals war, dass die Motoren über die Abgase unverbranntes Öl ins Wasser bringen!
Und wenn man sich die ollen Stinker von damals ansieht, ist ein solches Verbot mehr als berechtigt.
Allerdings fährt inzwischen fast niemand mehr diese blau rauchenden Motoren, sondern zumindest in dieser Beziehung verbesserte Viertakter, obwohl im Osten sah ich noch einige "Forellen"?
Man braucht aber nicht glauben, dass hierzulande einmal Verbotenes, auch wenn die Gründe dafür wegfallen wieder aufgehoben wird, dass ist erfahrungsgemäß für die Ewigkeit zementiert!

Jürgen


----------



## smithie (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Was als Auswuchs bezeichnet wird, beurteilen veschiedene Interessengruppen naturgemäß unterschiedlich.
> 
> Als Angler hat man da oft ne andere Sichtweise als die Bevölkerungsmehrheit.


Woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis, dass die Bevölkerungsmehrheit eine andere Meinung hat? Hast Du die gefragt?

Wunderbar, immer schön verallgemeinern!


----------



## fishhawk (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Hallo,



> Woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis, dass die Bevölkerungsmehrheit eine andere Meinung hat? Hast Du die gefragt?



Nö, für Umfragen a la Allensbach oder Infratest fehlen mir die Mittel.

Im Kollegen-  oder Bekanntenkreis kann ich aber schon feststellen, dass sich die Sichtweisen bei Themen wie Kormoran, Wasserkraft, Phosphateintrag, Fischfarmen etc. bei Anglern und  Nichtanglern durchaus unterscheiden.

Wenn du da andere Erfahrungen hast, dann bitte her damit.
Ein Forum ist ja schließlich zum Austausch da.


----------



## beker (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Ach, es gibt auch viele Nichtangler, die mitkriegen, dass Kormorane großen Hunger haben und Fischzüchter in Not bringen. Und Biber ganz nett sind, aber halt auch bedrohlich, wenn Mensch und Biber allzu dicht aufeinander rücken. 
Es ist ein dicht besiedeltes Land und es ist immer auf Ausgleich zu achten. Ich kann halt Biber nicht überall stauen lassen, sonst gehen die Äcker unter. Und die Kormorane nicht alles fressen lassen, sonst gehn die Züchter pleite und die Fische leiden. Und dass Wasserkraft ein zweischneidiges Schwert ist, wissen auch manche. 

Was mich an den Versuchen, das Angeln einzuschränken, erstaunt, ist, dass Angler ja keine Straßen oder Häuser bauen wollen, sondern möglichst ruhig und unauffällig am Ufer sitzen. Und wenn ich nichts fange, dann wars auch gut, Hauptsache draußen. Und wenn wir gehen, sieht es -idealerweise- so aus wie vorher. 

Etwas einschränken zu wollen, was man selber nicht macht, ist natürlich einfach, aber auch allzu billig. Und ich glaube halt daran, dass die Leute das schützen und schätzen, was sie kennen und erhalten möchten und in dem sie sich bewegen dürfen und nicht, was man ihnen als "betreten verboten" vor die Nase setzt. In diesem Sinne kann ich auch nicht verstehen, dass gegen Angeln in der Schule geschimpft wird, lasst die Jungs und Mädels doch rausgehen, wenn die Interesse haben. Besser als nen Film im Bio-Unterricht anschauen oder hinterm PC und Smartphone versauern ist das doch allemal.

Oder bin ich nicht mehr up to date?


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Ist vollkommen richtig was du schreibst!


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*

Wir haben damals auch noch das Gewölle durchsucht.....

|wavey:


----------



## smithie (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch keine TNS Umfrage gemacht.
Dann kann man aber auch nicht von Bevölkerungsmehrheiten sprechen.
Das ist genau der Punkt, den ich meine.


Ich habe aber auch ganz andere Eindrücke unter nicht-Anglern im Bekanntenkreis bzgl. der o.g. Themen.
Und wenn man dann ein paar Hintergründe erklärt, sieht es nochmal anders aus.


Selbst Verbände sprechen ja oft von Stimmungen und Meinungen oder Gesellschaftsentwicklungen, auf die sie reagieren - zu denen es aber auch eher selten genauere Zahlen gibt.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Kurze Recherche:
> 
> 
> Seit 1994 sind Motorboote auf der Müggelspree verboten.
> ...



 wenn die zu viele Wellen schlagen, sind die zu schnell, da reicht ne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.


----------

